# name 3 cities beside the capital



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

from these countries ;

Finland

Sweden

Norway

Netherlands

Belgium

Denmark

Ireland

Please do *not* check on a map or other peoples replies
Wonder what the result will be


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Finland:
Turku

Sweden:
Malmo


Norway:
Trondheim?

Netherlands:
The Hague
Utrecht
Rotterdam

Belgium:
Oostend
Charleroi
Brugge

Denmark:
Aarhus

Ireland:
Cork
Galway


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ I could get more if I thought about it, but some of them can't come to my head now.


----------



## Veinticinco (Sep 13, 2005)

Ireland:

Cork, Limerick, Galway.

It's tough, the 3 cities I mention above have very small populations, they are'nt exactly internationally known. I know sipoo(sp) in Finland aswell, rotterdam in NL..


----------



## Flogging Molly (Apr 1, 2007)

Brain dead or just plain ignorant?



Doveling said:


> from these countries ;
> 
> Finland
> Malmo
> ...


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Finland :
Vanta

Sweden :
Malmo
Oland (?)

Norway :
Trondheim

Netherlands :
Rotterdam
Maastricht
Eindhoven

Belgium:
Bruge

Denmark:
Malmo D)

Ireland :
Cork


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Doveling said:


> from these countries ;
> 
> Finland
> 
> ...


*Finland*: Molde, Hamar, (no clue on the 3rd)

*Sweden*: Malmö, Uppsala, Helsingborg (fairly easy)

*Norway*: Stumped on this one...

*Netherlands*: Rotterdam, Eindhoven, Utrecht (very easy, could name far more)

*Belgium*: Antwerp, Bruges, Gent (very easy, could name far more)

*Denmark*: Stumped on this one...

*Ireland*: Cork, Limerick, Derry (or is that Northern Ireland?) (fairly easy)


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

paw25694 said:


> Denmark:
> Malmo D)


:nuts: Back in the good old time it was danish


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

*Finland*

Espoo
Turku
Tampere

*Sweden*

Goteborg
Ostersund
Malmo

*Norway*

Trondheim
Bergen
Lillehammer

*Netherlands*

Rotterdam
Groningen
The Hague
If The Hague doesn't count then Eindhoven

*Belgium*

Bruges
Antwerp
...can't remember another one off the top of my head. Damn it, I was so close!

*Denmark*
Aarhus
Frederikstad
Odense

*Ireland*
Cork
Limerick
Galway


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Finland
Tampere, Turku and hmm...

Sweden
Gothenburg, Malmö, Kalmar

Norway
Bergen, Trondheim, Lillehammer

Netherlands
Rotterdamn, Amsterdam/The Hague, Utrecht

Belgium
Ghent, Antwerp, Bruges

Denmark
Århus, Odense, Aalborg

Ireland
don't know any


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

bob rulz;14194931[B said:


> Denmark[/B]
> Aarhus
> *Frederikstad*
> Odense


Never heard of that danish city - think it's swedish maybe


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> :nuts: Back in the good old time it was danish


lol.. someone said Malmo is a metropolitan city in two nations


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

*Finland*
Suonenjoki, Maaninka, Tervo

*Sweden*
Arvidsjaur, Örkelljunga, Säffle

*Norway*
Mo I Rana, Kongsvinger, Haugesund

*Netherlands*
Rotterdam, Utrecht, Groningen

*Belgium*
Gent, Antwerp, Charleroi

*Denmark*
Ribe, Vejle, Roskilde

*Ireland*
Kilkenny, Cork, Limerick


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

Oelanddk said:


> Never heard of that danish city - think it's swedish maybe


Just looked it up...the city I'm thinking of is Frederiks*berg* not Frederikstad. Either way, if that doesn't count, then I choose Aalborg.


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Finland -> Turku, Kuopio, Tampere, Ivalo, Lathi, Rovaniemi ...

Sweden -> Ostersund, Oulu, Sundsvall, Goteborg, Uppsala, Umea,Malmo ...

Norway -> Trondheim, Bergen, Lillehammer, Hammerfest, Dombas, Kirkeness, Bodo, Tromso,Vardö,Alesund, Stavanger, Boss ...

Netherlands -> Rotterdam, Masstricht, Utrecht, Enghelo, Vlissingen ... 

Belgium -> Charleroi, Ostende, Spa ...

Denmark -> Orebro, Alborg, Odense, Karup ...

Ireland -> Valentia, Cork, Killkenny ...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ah shit Kilkenny!


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> *Finland*: Molde, Hamar, (no clue on the 3rd)
> 
> 
> *Norway*: Stumped on this one...


Your cities from Finland are all located in Norway !


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Doveling said:


> Your cities from Finland are all located in Norway !


Good point :bash: :lol: 

I meant I had no clue about cities from Finland, but knew a couple of Norway ones.

As it turns out, I know jack all from either.


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

^^ it is not bad at all, I guess for Europeans it would be difficult to name 3 cities beside the capital from Malasia,Philipines and Cambodia for example


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Doveling said:


> ^^ it is not bad at all, I guess for Europeans it would be difficult to name 3 cities beside the capital from Malasia,Philipines and Cambodia for example


To be fair, most of my knowledge of cities (or at least recognising their name) comes from football; if not then it was from friends I had from those respective countries ~ for example, they may have been born there or lived there for a sizeable amount of time.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok, lets start a new game, name non-capital cities in

*Portugal*

*Spain*

*Italy*

*Greece*


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> I forgot:
> Belgium
> Antwerp
> 
> ...


Amsterdam is the capital, The Hague the seat of government and royal family (we like to make thing complicated)


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> Finland - Turku, Hameenlinnaa, Hammerfest
> 
> Sweden - Goteborg, Sundsvall, Visby
> 
> ...


Good try, it is actually spelled even harder: 's-Gravenhage. 's-Gravenhage (iterally The Count's Hague) used to be the official name of the city from 1601 till 1990 although it was always colloquially known as Den Haag (or its older versions of Die Haghe and Den Hag(h)e, meaning The Hague). Den Haag is the official name since 1990.

Luckily we still have 's-Hertogenbosch (The Duke's Forrest) as the official name for a city colloquially known as Den Bosch (Bois le Duc in French).


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Portugal
Faro, Porto

Spain
Barcelona, Sevilla, Granada, Bilbao etc etc etc

Italy
Genove, Napoli, Turin, Milano etc etc

Greece
Thessaloniki, Larissa, Chersonnisos


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

^^ 2 easy

Portugal : Setubal,Braga,Porto,Coimbra,Guimares,Sintra,Barcelos,Villa Nova de Gaia,Albufeira,Funchal(Madeira)

Spain Cadiz,Jaen,Malaga,Valencia,Vigo,Zaragoza,Pamplona,Sabadell,Tarragona,

Italy Bologna,Padova,Udine,Trieste,Bari,Palermo,Foggia,Parma,Modena,Pisa,Lucca,Brecia,Verona,Ancona

Greece Piraeus,Iraklio,Xanthy,Volos,Patra,Rhodos-city,Kos-city;-)


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

*Portugal*
Povoa de Varzim :banana:
Porto
Braga
Leiria
Coimbra
Faro
Aveiro
Guimaraes

*Spain*
Barcelona
Valencia
Sevilla
Zaragoza
Malaga
Bilbao
Donostia / San Sebastian
La Coruna
Vigo
and many others...

*Italy*
Milan
Naples
Turin
Genoa
Cagliari
Palermo
Trieste
Parma
Venice
Verona
Bologna
and many others...

*Greece*
Thessaloniki
Volos
Patras
Heraklion/Iraklio
Piraeus
Larissa


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Portugal*
Porto

*Spain*
Barcelona
Cordoba
Sevilla

*Italy*
Naples
Venice
Milan

*Greece*
Thessaloniki
Xanthi
****** (?)


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Portugal - Porto, Braga

Spain - Barcelona, Pamplona, Valencia

Italy - Naples, Milan, Venice

Greece - Thessaloniki


----------



## SuburbanWalker (Jun 23, 2007)

Doveling said:


> from these countries ;
> Finland


Turku



> Sweden


Götenborg, Mälmo



> Norway


Bergen and Trondheim



> Netherlands


Rotterdam, The Hague and Utrecht



> Belgium


Antwerp, Liege and Ghent



> Denmark


Arhus



> Ireland


Cork



> Please do *not* check on a map or other peoples replies
> Wonder what the result will be


Hehe, it's a lot harder than I expected. Upon checking, a lot of names are familiar but I can't name them off the top of my head. Ireland and Finland just aren't fair.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Quintana said:


> *Portugal*
> Povoa de Varzim :banana:


:banana:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

paw25694 said:


> Venezuela
> - Barranquila


*
WHHAAAAAATTTTTT????* >( :nono: :gunz:  :mad2: :wallbash: :rant: 

*BarranquiLLa is in Colombia, not in Venezuela. This is ridiculous...* hno: 

Please, look the Venezuelan map


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

*Portugal* ?

*Spain* Toledo, Lion, Barcelona

*Italy* Napoly, Valencia, Benate

*Greece* ?


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

*guys this thread is really ridiculous, every body can telll so many city of all the countries just by going to earth google. lets star making intersting threads please*


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

All right! Lets try  


Finland: Helsinque and ... :bash:

Sweden: Estocolmo and ... :bash:

Norway: Oslo and ... :bash:

Netherlands: Amsterdan, Rotterdam, Utrecht and Eindoven 

Belgium: Bruxelas and... :bash:

Denmark: Copenhagen and... :bash:

Ireland: Dublin, Cork, Limerick, Waterford 


Oh oh I need to study more european geography ...


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Occit said:


> *
> WHHAAAAAATTTTTT????* >( :nono: :gunz:  :mad2: :wallbash: :rant:
> 
> *BarranquiLLa is in Colombia, not in Venezuela. This is ridiculous...* hno:
> ...


lol.. im so sorry, my Latin American geography is sooo bad  :cheers:


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> Ok, lets start a new game, name non-capital cities in
> 
> *Portugal*
> 
> ...




For me this easier than the original ones of this trhead! 


*Portugal : *Braga, Porto, Coimbra, Setúbal, Viseu...

*Spain: *Barcelona, Vigo, Granada, Valencia...

*Italy: *Trento, Nápoles, Venice, Milão, Pádova, Florença...

*Greece: *Athenas, Tessalõnica... hum need to know more about this country... :bash:http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tessalônica


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Portugal : Porto, Faro, Coimbra, Braga, Sutri
Spain: Malaga, Zaragoza, Sevilla, Cadiz, Saragossa, Pamplona etc...
Italy: it's my nighbourcountry - could probably post 200-300 towns 
Greece: Larissa, Sparta, Kalamata, Ermupolis, Agia Nikolaos (there are dozens of places that name ), Thessaloniki, Naflpio, Delfi, Kalambaka, Tripoli...


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Kuesel said:


> Portugal : Porto, Faro, Coimbra, Braga, Sutri
> Spain: Malaga, Zaragoza, Sevilla, Cadiz, Saragossa, Pamplona etc...
> Italy: it's my nighbourcountry - could probably post 200-300 towns
> Greece: Larissa, Sparta, Kalamata, Ermupolis, Agia Nikolaos (there are dozens of places that name ), Thessaloniki, Naflpio, Delfi, Kalambaka, Tripoli...


where's sutri in Portugal  never heard of that place. :lol:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

PeterGabriel said:


> Ok, lets start a new game, name non-capital cities in
> 
> *Portugal*
> Oporto
> ...



^^ There I put them on the quote.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Kuesel said:


> Portugal : Porto, Faro, Coimbra, Braga, Sutri
> Spain: Malaga, Zaragoza, Sevilla, Cadiz, Saragossa, Pamplona etc...
> Italy: it's my nighbourcountry - could probably post 200-300 towns
> Greece: Larissa, Sparta, Kalamata, Ermupolis, Agia Nikolaos (there are dozens of places that name ), Thessaloniki, Naflpio, Delfi, Kalambaka, Tripoli...


Zaragoza and Saragossa is the same city in different language (Spanish & Catalan)


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

^^ nice idea ^_^

than u should start a new thread..


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

schmidt said:


> We should do it another way: someone pick a country and then everyone just says one city after the other until nobody knows any other, then we change the country!


OK, I start with NEW ZEALAND:

Dunedin

Add more cities!
:colgate:


----------



## tin_larriera (Apr 9, 2007)

Auckland =P


----------



## SupahSaints (Jul 29, 2007)

Doveling said:


> from these countries ;
> 
> Finland
> 
> ...




Dang...this is harder than I think & Geography was my minor. LOL


Finland
1. Helsinki
2. North Helsinki?
3. Nokia?

Sweden
1. Malmo
2. Stockholm
3. Saab City where they make Saab cars??

Norway - I know this one
1. Oslo
2. Hammerfest
3. Bergen

Netherlands - been there so I got it right
1. Amsterdam
2. the Hague
3. Rotterdam

Belgium
1. Antwerp
2. Brussels
3. Don't know

Denmark
1. Copenhagen
2. Don't know
3. Don't know

Ireland
1. Cork
2. Dublin
3. Belfast counts right?


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

DG said:


> Portugal:
> -
> 
> Italy:
> ...


LoL..Reggina is the city of Reggio Calabria soccer team,not a city name.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

NZ:


> Dunedin
> Auckland


*Christchurch*


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

boeing777 said:


> LoL..Reggina is the city of Reggio Calabria soccer team,not a city name.


my bad


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> NZ:
> 
> Dunedin
> Auckland
> *Christchurch*


Nelson

Btw a tough pick for most eh!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

New Zealand:

Dunedin
Auckland
Christchurch
Wellington

Add more, come on!
:colgate:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ *Beside* the capital? 


Dunedin
Auckland
Christchurch
Nelson
*Napier*


----------



## tin_larriera (Apr 9, 2007)

Dunedin
Auckland
Christchurch
Nelson
Napier
*Rotarua*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Dunedin
Auckland
Christchurch
Nelson
Napier
Rotorua
*Timaru*


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Dunedin
Auckland
Christchurch
Nelson
Napier
Rotorua
Timaru
*Hamilton*
:colgate:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Dunedin
Auckland
Christchurch
Nelson
Napier
Rotorua
Timaru
Hamilton
*Queenstown*


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

>>India<<
Mumbai
Hyderabad
Bangalore
Kolkata
Chennai

>>Canada<<
Toronto
Montreal
Vancouver
Calgary


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Dunedin
Auckland
Christchurch
Nelson
Napier
Rotorua
Timaru
Hamilton
Queenstown
*Oamaru*


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

Finland
- Turku
- Nokia
- Rovaniemi

Sweden
-Kalmar
-Malmo
-Karlskrona

Norway
-Bergen
-Narvik

Denmark
-A (sic!)
-Odense

Ireland
-Cork


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Polish pronunciation  :

Finland: Turku, Kuopio

Sweden: Helsingborg, Geteborg, Uppasala, Malmo

Norway: Trondheim, Narwik, Bergen

Netherlands: Haga, Rotterdam, Eidhoven, Groningen

Belgium: Antwerpia, Liege

Denmark: ???

Ireland: Cork

Portugal: Porto

Spain: Barcelona, Walencja, Santiago de Compostela, Saragossa, Sewilla, Bilbao, Grenada, Toledo, Oviedo, La Coruna, Leon

Italy: Mediolan, Turyn, Genua, Florencja, Neapol, Bolonia, Piza, Werona, Wenecja, Rawenna, Bolzano, Parma, Palermo, Rimini, Tarent, Triest (we are taught about Italy on the history lessons a lot  )

Greece: Saloniki, Sparta


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

>>India<<
Mumbai
Hyderabad
Bangalore
Kolkata
Chennai
*Puna*

>>Canada<<
Toronto
Montreal
Vancouver
Calgary
*Edmonton*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

>>India<<
Mumbai
Hyderabad
Bangalore
Kolkata
Chennai
Puna
*Agra*

>>Canada<<
Toronto
Montreal
Vancouver
Calgary
Edmonton*
Quebec*


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

DiggerD21 said:


> OK, now *Germany*.
> To make it harder, neither the capital nor the 16 state capitals are allowed.


Wilhelmshaven
Metzingen
Potsdam or Chemnitz (one of them probably isn't a state capital)


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Bitxofo said:


> OK, I start with NEW ZEALAND:
> 
> Dunedin
> 
> ...



Christchurch
Wellington

Can't think of anymore other than Auckland and Dunedin.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

*Germany*

Wilhelmshaven
Metzingen
Köln (Cologne)


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

anyone try Sri Lanka ?


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^Colombo and Galle (because of the tsunamis) for me.



gonzo said:


> India:
> Mumbai
> Hyderabad
> Bangalore
> ...


New Delhi is the capital so, technically, I could add *Delhi* to the list.


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Doveling said:


> from these countries ;
> 
> Finland


Nykarleby
Oulu
Vaasa



> Sweden


Karlstad
Lulea
Umea



> Norway


Tromso
Hammerfest
Stavinger



> Netherlands


Rotterdam
Maastricht
Den Haag



> Belgium


Antwerp
Bruges
Liege



> Denmark


Arhus

ummm...



> Ireland


Blarney
Galway
Limerick



> Please do *not* check on a map or other peoples replies
> Wonder what the result will be


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

The only country I know: Ireland - Galway, Killarney, Cork


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

Doveling said:


> from these countries ;
> 
> Finland
> 
> ...


Finland
lol, don't know...

Sweden
göteborg
malmo
helsingborg? :nuts: 

Norway
bergen
trondheim
hammerfest

Netherlands
i'm dutch

Belgium
brugge
luik/liege
antwerpen

Denmark
aarhus
legoland :banana: billund

Ireland
cork


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Finland:
Tampere 
Turku
Oulu

Sweden:
Östersund
Umeå
Västerås

Norway:
Molde
Tromsø
Bodø

Netherlands:
Arnhem
Groningen
Haarlem

Belgium:
Ghent
Brugge
Charleroi

Denmark:
Århus
Ålborg
Odense

Ireland:
Galway
Limerick
Cork


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Doveling said:


> from these countries ;
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


-Finland

Nothing


-Sweden

¿Gotemburg?
Christiania

-Norway

Trondheim
Bergen

-Netherlands

Rotterdam
Maastricht
Eindhoven


-Belgium

Antwerp
Liege
Brugge

-Denmark

Aalborg

-Ireland

Cork
¿Munster?



Edit. I have missed Munster and Christiania


----------



## 3hrs (Jun 1, 2007)

Finland

Oulu

Sweden

Malmo
Gothenburg

Norway

Bergen

Netherlands

Hilversum
Rotterdam
Maastricht

Belgium

Antwerp
Brugues

Denmark

?

Ireland

Galway
Cork


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Now this countries...

Uruguay

Paraguay

Bolivia

Nicaragua

Honduras


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

MELBOURNE
SYDNEY
BRISBANE..


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Finland
-Tampere
-Espoo
-Oulu

Sweden
- Malmo
- Gothenburg

Norway
-Bergen
-Trondheim
-Stavanger

Netherlands
-Rotterdam
-Eindhoven
-Zwolle

Belgium
-Antwerp
-Brugues

Denmark
-Arhus

Ireland
-Shannon
-Cork
-Ballymote

Germany
-Aachen
-Nuremberg
-Eisenhuttenstadt


----------



## Leveler (Feb 11, 2008)

> anyone try Sri Lanka ?


Kandy
Negombo
Anuradhapura

I've been there couples years ago. I think Cylon is a better name.


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

Doveling said:


> from these countries ; Please do *not* check on a map or other peoples replies
> Wonder what the result will be


From the top of my head... (and the thing that I know them from)



Doveling said:


> Finland


Turku (I once heard that name and thought it was funny, so I remembered it)
Tampere (from an EU summit)
Oulu (?) (once had a question about it on a geography exam years ago)



Doveling said:


> Sweden


Göteborg (Volvo, The Knife)
Malmö (Turning Torso)
Uppsala (the University)



Doveling said:


> Norway


Trondheim (just a cool name)
Bergen (there's a town in Belgium with the same name)
Narvik (the battle(s) of Narvik in WWII)



Doveling said:


> Netherlands


Groningen 
Maastricht 
Utrecht

I just happen to know most major Dutch cities by name...



Doveling said:


> Belgium


I could name a couple of hundred places in Belgium...



Doveling said:


> Denmark


Aarhus (seen it on tv once, presented as an alternative city trip to Denmark, it was compared to my hometown)
Aalborg (don't really remember)
Roskilde (the festival)



Doveling said:


> Ireland


Cork (I think I've been there when I was a kid)
Galway (the writer Jamie O'Neill lives there)
Limerick (the poems)


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

Uruguay
Punta del este
Colonia
Mercedes


Paraguay
Ciudade Del Este
Misiones
Puerto Stronser ( sp?)

Bolivia
Sucre
Potosi
Santa Cruz


Nicaragua
Boaco
Bluefileds
Granada

Honduras
Roratan
San Pedro Sula
La Ceiba


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Finland: Turku, Espoo, and Nykarleby

Sweden: Gothenburg, Umea, and Malmo

Norway: Stavinger, Alesund, Hammerfest

Netherlands: Arnheim, Maastricht, Rotterdam

Belgium: Antwerp, Liege, Charleroi

Denmark: Arhus, ...

Ireland: Limerick, Eastport, Galway


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> Now this countries...
> 
> Uruguay
> 
> ...


Now that's hard!

Uruguay - Can't name any
Paraguay - Can't name any
Bolivia - Cochabamba, El Alto, that's all I can think of
Nicaragua - Bluefields, Los Chiles
Honduras - Haha.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

These are tough, but let's see:

Uruguay - Punta del Este, Maldonado, Treinta y Tres

Paraguay - Ciudad del Este, Concepción, San Juan Caballero

Bolivia - Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Oruro and... (i know other 2, but they're both capitals!)

Nicaragua - Bluefields and...

Honduras - No idea!


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Uruguay - Chuy, Colonia and Durazno

Paraguay - Ciudad del Este, Lambaré and Pedro Juan Caballero

Bolivia - Cochabamba, Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Puerto Suarez

Nicaragua - i don't know 

Honduras - i don't know


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Uruguay - Punta del Este
Bolivia - Sucre
Nicaragua - Bluefields, Corn Island? 

Honduras, Paraguay - no idea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Uruguay - Montevideo,Punta del Este, 
Paraguay - Concepción,
Bolivia - Santa Cruz.Cochabamba, La Paz, Sucre
Nicaragua - Managua
Honduras - Tegucigalpa


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

*Finland:* Turku, Tampere, Oulu
*Sweden:* Goteborg, Malmo, Lund
*Norway:* Stavanger, Trondheim, Bergen
*Netherlands*: Arnhem, Nijmegen, Eindhoven (A Bridge Too Far )
*Belgium:* Antwerp, Liege, Namur
*Denmark:* Arhus, Alborg, Frederiksborg
*Ireland*: Limerick, Cork, Derry
*Uruguay*: ?
*Paraguay*: ?
*Bolivia*: Sucre?
*Nicaragua*: ?
*Honduras*: ? 

Now try central Europe:

*Poland:
Czech Republic:
Slovakia:
Hungary:
Lithuania: 
Latvia: 
Estonia:*


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Poland: Gdansk, Cracow, Wroclaw
Czech Republic: Brno, Ostrava, Plsen
Slovakia: Kosice, ???
Hungary: Strigonio, Cinquechiese, Albareale... sorry I only know the Italian name for those. :laugh:

Lithuania: Kaunas, ???
Latvia: no idea
Estonia: Tartu, ???


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Naming three cities in each of those countries (other than the capital) off the top of one's head is one thing, doing research - which most will - aided by a world atlas is quite another... *


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

frozen said:


> Uruguay - *Montevideo*,Punta del Este,
> Paraguay - Concepción,
> Bolivia - Santa Cruz.Cochabamba, *La Paz, Sucre*
> Nicaragua - *Managua*
> Honduras - *Tegucigalpa*


*Of the five countries, you managed to list five capitals, including two for Bolivia. Duh! *


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Nicaragua - Leon, Granada, Jinotepe
Honduras - San Pedro Sula, Roatan, ???


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*3 is not enough  why don't we take it to 6, with the following countries:


Canada
United States
Mexico
Argentina
Brazil
China
Australia
*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Canada:toronto, vancouver, calgary

United States:NYC, San fransisco, Albuqerque

Mexico:Saltillo, Querétaro, Guadalajara

Argentina:Mendoza, Cordoba, Villa del Rosario

Brazil:Manaus, Rodonia, Ouro Preto do Oeste

China:Guiyang, Baotou, Donghe

Australia:Geraldton, Rockingham, Narrogin

YEAH!!!


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Canada: Toronto, Calgary, Vancouver, Winnipeg, Edmonton, Hamilton
USA: Los Angeles, Seattle, Austin, Houston, Miami, Boston
Mexico: Guadalajara, Ciudad Juárez, Tijuana, Acapulco, Monterrey, ?
Argentina: Tucuman, Bahia Blanca, Córdoba, Rosario, Mar Del Plata, ?
Brazil: São Paulo, Rio, Curitiba, Porto Alegre, Salvador, Recife 
China: Guangzhou, HK, Lhasa, Shanghai, ??
Australia: Gold Coast, Melbourne, Sidney,Brisbane, Perth, ?


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

^
^
Rondônia is a state :lol:.


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Canada - Toronto, Vancouver, Winnipeg, Halifax, Calgary, Edmonton
United States - San Francisco, Berkeley, Detroit, Phoenix, Houston, Austin
Mexico - Guadalajara, Cancun, Monterrey, Acapulco, Toluca, Chihuahua
Argentina - La Plata, Mar del Plata, Bariloche, Mendoza, Paraná, Ushuaia
Brazil - Porto Alegre, Rio de Janeiro, Vitória, São Paulo, Recife, Curitiba
China - Shanghai, ?????????????????????????
Australia - Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, Brisbane, Hobart, ????


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

* Canada - Toronto, Calgary, Edmonton, Victoria, Iqaluit, St. John's, Halifax
* United States - New York City, Boston, Charlotte, Los Angeles, Seattle, Dallas
* Mexico - Guadalajara, Cancun, er..
* Argentina - er...Latin American geography and me...
* Brazil - Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paolo...er...
* China - HK, Shanghai, Guangzhou, X'ian, Choqqing, Fuzhou
* Australia - Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, er...Australian geography?

Alright, let's try South Asia!

- India
- Pakistan
- Bangladesh
- Sri Lanka
- Afghanistan
- Tibet


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> Alright, let's try South Asia!
> 
> - India
> - Pakistan
> ...


That's too difficult to me hehehe


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

With no cheating...

Finland - Tampere, Oulu, Jyväskylä

Sweden - Gothemburg, Malmo, Helsingborg

Norway - Trondheim, Tromso, err ????

Netherlands - Amseterdam, Rotterdam, Eindoven

Belgium - Gent, Charleroi, ???

Denmark - ???

Ireland - Cork, Sligo, Waterford


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

India - Calcutá, Bombaim, Goa
Pakistan - just know Karachi and Islamabad
Bangladesh - just know Dhaka!
Sri Lanka - just know Clombo
Afghanistan - Kandahar, Jalalabad, ???
Tibet - just know Lhasa


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Vini2 said:


> That's too difficult to me hehehe


Lucky I didn't put Nepal and Bhutan down then eh?


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I wanna see if I can get 6 for Australia:

Sydney, Melbourne, Gold Coast, Perth, Brisbane, Adelaide, Hobart!

Just like that son!

India

Goa, Mumbai, Delhi (the old one)


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

India - Kolkata, Mumbai, Bangalore, Madras, Ahmadabad, Hyderabad
Pakistan - Karachi, Lahore
Bangladesh - Chittagong
Sri Lanka - Trincomalee
Afghanistan - Kandahar, Herat
Tibet - can't think of anyone except Lhasa

E. Europe anyone?

Poland
Czech Republic
Hungary
Slovakia
Baltic States (3 cities from all together)


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Let's see...

*Poland*: Lodz, Gdansk and Opole
*Czech Republic*: Kutná Hora, Karlovy Vary and Brno
*Slovakia*: (???)
*Hungary*: I know one, but I cannot spell at all
*Lithuania*: Kaunas and (???)
*Latvia*: (???)
*Estonia*: Tartu, Narva and (???)


----------



## Kevlargeist (Jun 11, 2008)

Uruguay: Fray Bentos.. :dunno:
Paraguay: -
Bolivia: -
Nicaragua: -
Honduras: -

Poland: Torun, Gdansk, Wroclaw
Czech Republic: Brno, Pilsen, Karlovy Vary
Hungary: Eger, Debrecen, Sopron
Slovakia: Kosice..
Lithuania: Kaunas, Klaipeda..
Latvia: Ventspils, Jürmala, Jelgava
Estonia: Kuressaare, Rakvere, Narva-Jõesuu


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

elbart089 said:


> *3 is not enough  why don't we take it to 6, with the following countries:
> *



Canada: Montreal, Vancouver, Windsor, Winnipig, ?, ?
United States: LA, SF, Detroit, Miami, NY, Houston
Mexico: Monterey, Tijauna, ?, ?,?,?
Argentina: Rosario, Sante Fe, ?,?,?,?
Brazil: Sao Paulo, Porto alegre, Belo horizente, Santos, ?,?
China: Chongqing, HK, Macau, Shanghai, Nanking, ?
Australia: Gold coast, Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, Brisbane, ?


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

do you know 3 cities?

*Austria:*


*Switzerland:*


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

*Austria:* Linz, Steyr, Salzburg, Villach, Innsbruck,... and Vienna of course (but that doesn't count as it is the capital, I suppose). And I have the feeling I'm forgetting one or two major Austrian cities.

*Switzerland:* Basel, Zürich, Genève, Lausanne, Sion, Thun, Interlaken, Montreux, Lugano, Luzern, ... and Bern (but again, that's the capital) (BEAUTIFUL city, by the way).


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Allright, without map:

*Finland:* Turku,
*Sweden:*Goteborg, Malmo
*Norway:* Stavanger, Bergen, Trondheim
*Netherlands*: Harlingen, Franeker, Dokkum
*Belgium:* Brugge, Gent, Leuven
*Denmark:* Arhus, Odense
*Ireland*: Limerick, Cork
*Uruguay*: don't know
*Paraguay*: don't know
*Bolivia*: don't know
*Nicaragua*: don't know
*Honduras*: don't know

*Poland:* Krakow, Gdansk, Stettin
*Czech Republic:* Pilz :cheers:
*Slovakia:* don't know
*Hungary:* Vezprem, Szekervehervar
*Lithuania: * Klapeida?
*Latvia:* don't know
*Estonia:* don't know

*Canada:* Calgary, Edmonton, Vancouver
*United States:* Los Angeles, New York, Chicago
*Mexico:* Oaxaca, Campeche, Cancun
*Argentina:* don't know
*Brazil:* Manaus, Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro
*China:* Chengdu, Shanghai, Guangzhou
*Australia:* Melbourne, Sydney, Perth

*Austria:* Salzburg, Innsbruck, Graz
*Switzerland:* Geneve, Luzern, Basel


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Finland: Turku, Tampere, Rovaniemi

Sweden: Göteborg, Malmö, Norrköping

Norway: Bergen, Narvik, Trondheim

Netherlands: Groningen, Utrecht, Rotterdam

Belgium: Bruges, Gent, Leuven

Denmark: Esbjerg, Odense, Arhus

Ireland: Cork, Shannon, Limerick

Edit: just realised that I have answered this one year ago already on 10th July 2007! :lol:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Poland: Lodz, Poznan, Scsczscz...erm, I mean Szczecin
Czech Republic: Brno, Decin, Usti nad Labem
Slovakia: Kosice
Hungary: Pecs, Szombathely, Szeged
Lithuania: Kaunas
Latvia: Ventspils
Estonia: Tartu


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Austria: Linz, Salzburg, Graz, Klagenfurt, Innsbruck, St.Pölten, Amstetten, Villach.


Switzerland: Zürich, Basel, Luzern, Zug, St.Gallen, Suhr, Chur, St.Moritz, Lugano, Ancona, Bellinzona, Tenero, Locarno, Neuchatel, Geneve, Lausanne, Fribourg.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Argentina: don't know


Córdoba, Rosario, Mendoza :lol:


----------



## t-bang! (Jul 11, 2008)

South Africa: Johannesburg, Cape Town, Durban, Port Elizabeth and others


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

tvdxer said:


> Now that's hard!
> 
> Uruguay - Can't name any
> Paraguay - Can't name any
> ...





schmidt said:


> These are tough, but let's see:
> 
> Uruguay - Punta del Este, Maldonado, Treinta y Tres
> 
> ...


That's what the game is about! JÁ :lol: ^^


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

Finland

Turku
Tampere
Espoo

Sweden

Gothenburg
Malmo
Uppsala

Norway

Bergen
Trondheim
Lillehammer

Netherlands

The Hague
Rotterdam
Groeningen

Belgium

Antwerp
Liège
Bruges


Denmark

Odense
Roskilde
Aalborg

Ireland

Cork
Limerick
Galway


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Visit these 3 cities in Indonesia: 

Denpasar, Bali
Jogjakarta
Manado, North Sulawesi

Want to visit more...?? These are suggested cities: :banana:

Medan, North Sumatra
Batam & Bintan, Riau Archipelago
Palembang, South Sumatra
Padang, West Sumatra
Bandar Lampung, Lampung
Bandung, West Java
Mataram - Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara
Balikpapan, East Kalimantan
Makassar - South Sulawesi


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

Let's have a US States special.

California
Texas
Florida
(American) Georgia
New York
Illinois
North Dakota


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Gareth said:


> Let's have a US States special.
> 
> California
> Texas
> ...


Ummm....I'm not good with cities, but I'll give it a go!

California: LA, SFO, San Diego
Texas: Houston, Dallas
Florida: Maimi
(American) Georgia: No idea
New York: New York
Illinois: Chicago
North Dakota: No idea

Boy, I'm bad! hno:


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ Not bad. The only one I'd have done better on is Florida.


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

Gareth said:


> Let's have a US States special.
> 
> California
> Texas
> ...



From the top of my head:

California: Los Angeles, San Francisco, San Diego, Fresno, Oakland, Bakersfield (right?)

Texas: Houston, Dallas(-Fort Worth), Corpus Christi, El Paso, San Antonio, Waco D)

Florida: Miami, Saint-Petersburg, Tampa, Orlando, Fort Lauderdale (?)

(American) Georgia: Athens (that's where the B-52's are from, and REM too, I think)

New York: New York City, Buffalo

Illinois: Chicago, Aurora (Wayne's World :lol

North Dakota: I wouldn't even know what the capital is (although I think it was a French-sounding name)


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ You know more than me. All I know about North Dakota is that it's north of South Dakota and borders Canada.


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Now try:

Azerbaijan

East Timor

Micronesia

Haiti

Suriname


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Intoxication said:


> Ummm....I'm not good with cities, but I'll give it a go!
> 
> California: LA, SFO, San Diego
> Texas: Houston, Dallas
> ...





Gareth said:


> ^^ Not bad. The only one I'd have done better on is Florida.


Damn! I just realised that I could have used Tampa & Orlando for Florida too. :doh: Guess they slipped my mind at the time. hno:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

These ones seem easy for me. So I'll do these to cheer myself up! :colgate:



Quintana said:


> Great topic :cheers:
> 
> New ones:
> 
> ...


Vietnam: Ho Chi Minh City (such a long name gotta count for 3 cities )

Bangladesh: Chittagong, Khulna, Sylhet

Thailand: Phuket

Malaysia: Georgetown

Nepal:

Sri Lanka: Kandy, Jaffna



Mahratta said:


> Alright, let's try South Asia!
> 
> - India
> - Pakistan
> ...


India: Mumbai, Kolkata, Delhi (New Delhi is the capital )

Pakistan: Karachi, Lahore, Peshawar

Bangladesh: Chittagong, Khulna, Sylhet

Sri Lanka: Kandy, Jaffna

Afghanistan: Kandahar, Jalalabad, Mazar-e-Sharif

Tibet: **** Tibet! It ain't even a country! Its a province of CHINA!


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

Vietnam -> Think Battlefields 

-> Hue, Da Nang, Saigon (= Ho Chi Minh), Dien Bien Phu (French defeat), Quang Tri, Nha Thrang,... if you love Vietnam films or video games


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Puinkabouter said:


> Vietnam -> Think Battlefields
> 
> -> Hue, Da Nang, Saigon (= Ho Chi Minh), Dien Bien Phu (French defeat), Quang Tri, Nha Thrang,... *if you love Vietnam films or video games *


Unfortunately. I don't. 

I guess I'll give these ones a crack too:



AcesHigh said:


> Now... BRAZIL. Since I bet (or hope) you guys know the name of 3 brazilian cities excluding the capital, say the name of 4 or 5 brazilian cities excluding the capital. Its not valid to say Novo Hamburgo, the city where I am from and which is in my location.


Brazil: Sao Paolo, Rio, Belo Horizonte 



PedroGabriel said:


> Ok, lets start a new game, name non-capital cities in
> 
> *Portugal*
> 
> ...


Portugal:

Spain: Barcelona

Italy: Milan

Greece: Corfu



elbart089 said:


> *3 is not enough  why don't we take it to 6, with the following countries:
> 
> 
> Canada
> ...


Canada: Toronto, Calgary, Edmonton, Montreal, Vancouver, 
United States: New York, Chicago, LA, SFO, Seattle, Miami 
Mexico: Cancun
Argentina:
Brazil: Sao Paolo, Rio, Belo Horizonte 
China: Shanghai, Harbin, Tianjin, Shenzhen, Guangzhou. Can I add Macau or Hong Kong?
Australia: Perth, Melbourne, Sydney, Adelaide, Brisbane, Hobart


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

Caio Cezar said:


> Now try:
> 
> Azerbaijan
> 
> ...


Nah. That'd just be too easy!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^easy??
alright, why dont you say usbut without google or someting.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

> Originally Posted by elbart089
> 3 is not enough why don't we take it to 6, with the following countries:
> 
> Canada
> ...


Canada- Toronto, Halifax, Vancouver, Montreal, Victoria, Quebec City
USA- New York City, Dallas, Detroit, San Diego, Las Vegas, Tucson
Mexico- Guadalajara, Veracruz, Monterrey, Zacatecas
Argentina- Rosario, Mar del Plata
Brazil- Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Belo Horizonte, Curitiba, Recife, Manaus
China- Shanghai, Chongqing, Dalian, Tianjin, Urumqi, Chengdu
Australia- Sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne, Adelaide, Perth, Alice Springs



> Originally Posted by Quintana
> Great topic
> 
> New ones:
> ...


Vietnam- Da Nang, Hue, Hai Phong
Bangladesh- Gazipur, Cox's Bazaar, Rajshahi
Thailand- Phuket, Chiang Mai
Malaysia- Johor Bahru, Georgetown, Kota Kinabalu
Nepal- Nepalgonj
Sri Lanka- Jaffna, Kandy, Arundhapura


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I think South America is quite challenging, lemme try;

Bolivia- Cochabamba, Santa Cruz, Potosi
Paraguay- Ciudad del Este, err.r.....
Uruguay- err......
Argentina- Bahia Blanca, San Miguel, Rosario
venezuela- Maracaibo, Barquisimeto, Merida
Colombia- Cartagena, Cali, Medellin
Peru- Arequipa, Huancayo, Cuzco
Chile- Antofagasta, VDM, Valparaiso
Suriname- err
Guyana- hmm


How about sub-Saharan Africa...

Kenya- Mombasa, Kisumu, Malindi
Tanzania- Dodoma, Zanzibar city, hmm
Zimbabwe- hmm
Zambia- hmm
Nigeria- Lagos, Ibadan, Kano
Ghana- Tamale, Kumasi, err
Cameroon- Douala 
Senegal- Kaolack, hmm
Namibia- hmm 
Botswana- hmm
Ethiopia-hmm
Sudan- Kassala, Wad Medani, Omdurman


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Dhakaiya said:


> Canada- Toronto, Halifax, Vancouver, Montreal, Victoria, Quebec City
> USA- New York City, Dallas, Detroit, San Diego, Las Vegas, Tucson
> Mexico- Guadalajara, Veracruz, Monterrey, Zacatecas
> Argentina- Rosario, Mar del Plata
> ...





Skyprince said:


> I think South America is quite challenging, lemme try;
> 
> Bolivia- Cochabamba, Santa Cruz, Potosi
> Paraguay- Ciudad del Este, err.r.....
> ...


Wow! You two are good! :bow:


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Gareth said:


> Let's have a US States special.
> 
> California
> Texas
> ...


LA, SF, San Diego
Houston, Dallas, Corpus Christi
Miami, Tallahassee, St. Petersburg
Savannah
Buffalo, New York city 
Gary, Cincinnati, Columbus, Clevend? :dunno:
Can't even think about one city in ND



Caio Cezar said:


> Now try:
> 
> Azerbaijan
> 
> ...


?
?
?
?
?


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

Finland -> (?)

Sweden -> Malmo, Goteborg, (?) 

Norway -> (?)

Netherlands -> Utrech, Rotterdan, The Hague

Belgium -> Brujas (i don't know how say Brujas in english), Antwerpen, Charleroi

Denmark -> Aarhus, Nuuk (Greenland), Billund

Ireland ->


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

elbart089 said:


> *3 is not enough  why don't we take it to 6, with the following countries:*


*


Canada -> Vancouver, Toronto, Quebec, Winnipeg, 
United States -> New York, Los Angeles, Jacksonville, Miami, Houston, Chicago
Mexico -> Guadalajara, Cancún, Ciudad Juarez
Argentina -> Córdoba, San Luís
Brazil -> Sao Paolo, Rio de Janeiro, Recife
China -> Hong Kong, Macao, Shangai, Lhasa
Australia -> Sidney, Perth, Adelaide, Brisbane, Darwin, Alice Springs
*


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

PedroGabriel said:


> Ok, lets start a new game, name non-capital cities in



*Portugal* Porto, Vilanova do Gaia, Faro...

*Spain* Barcelona, Valencia, Seville...

*Italy* Reggio nell'Emilia, Sorrento, Olbia... 

*Greece* (?)

Note: Spais is my country, Italy is my "2nd country".


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Intoxication said:


> Wow! You two are good! :bow:


Pakistan- Karachi, Multan, Quetta, Rawalpindi, Gwadar, Lahore, Hyderabad, Peshawar, what else ?


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

caminerillo said:


> Belgium -> *Brujas (i don't know how say Brujas in english)*, Antwerpen, Charleroi


Bruges. And 'Brugge' in Dutch (which is the locally spoken language).


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Canada -> *Vancouver, Québec, Montereal, Yellowknife, Montreal, Edmonton 
*United States ->* Chicago, Miami, Orlando, Atlanta, Los Angeles, Denver
*Mexico ->* Cancun, Acapulco, Tijuana, Guadalajara
*Argentina ->* Córdoba.... :lol:
*Brazil ->* Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo, Fortaleza, Manaus, Salvador, Baía, Belo Horizante
*China ->* Hong-Kong, Urumqi, Shenzen, Chengdu, Lhasa, Shangai
*Australia ->* Perth, Melbourne, Gold Coast, Darwin, Alice Springs, Newcastle


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Pakistan- Karachi, Multan, Quetta, Rawalpindi, Gwadar, Lahore, Hyderabad, Peshawar, what else ?


Too many to list for me. :lol:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

People, COME ON!!! Post more questions!!!  I like this game!!! :yes: Even though, I'm not that good at it! :lol:


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ Ok

Ecuador, Colombia and Venezuela!


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Intoxication said:


> People, COME ON!!! Post more questions!!!  I like this game!!! :yes: Even though, I'm not that good at it! :lol:


Make a longer list.. name 300 cities in Indonesia besides the capital... :banana:


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

Let me do Northeastern US besides D.C.:
NY- NYC, Buffalo, Syracuse, Rochester, Lake George, Troy, Utica, New Rochelle, White Plains, Woodbury, Port Jefferson, Long Beach, Montauk, Cooperstown, Binghamton, Niagara Falls, Waterloo, Kingston
MA- Springfield, Worchester, Newton, Hull
CT- New Haven, Bridgeport, Mystic, East Windsor, Waterbury, New London, Greenwich
NJ- Newark, New Brunswick, Elizabeth, Atlantic City, Cherry Hill, Camden, East Rutherford, Short Hills, Paramus, Secaucus
PA- Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Hershey, Pottstown, Reading, Allentown, Lancaster


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi, I'm latin boy, mexican...I like:

México: Querétaro, Quintana Roo, Baja California Sur
Perú: Cusco, Ica, Arequipa
Colombia: Guayaquil, Barranquilla, Medellín
Argentina: Paraná, Córdoba, Mar del Plata
Spain: Zaragoza, Mérida, Barcelona
Brazil: Fortaleza, Rio do Janeiro, Ouro Preto
Cuba: Varadero, Camaguey, Guantánamo
Guatemala: Izabal, Quetzaltenango, El Petén
Egipto: Alejandría, Guiza, Asuán
Italia: Milano, Napoli, Siena
Reino Unido: Liverpool, Manchester, Glasgow
Rusia: San Petersburgo, Samara, Ekaterimburgo
ETC...greetings


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> *I'm "latino", so:*
> 
> Bolivia: Sucre, Copacabana, Oruro, Potosí, Cochabamba, Tarija, Santa Cruz de la Sierra,
> Paraguay- Ciudad del Este, Santa Rosa de Lima.....
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Whay do you smile?
They are not latinos!!!! Altough, I should know them better. I know much more about your country!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> Whay do you smile?
> They are not latinos!!!! Altough, I should know them better. I know much more about your country!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its just that your comments/expressions cracked me up! :laugh: No biggie!

Anyways, which country of mine do you know more about? UK or Pakistan? UK, right?!


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

--


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

* Canada: Vancouver, Calgary, Toronto, Montreal, London, Missaugua
* United States: LA, SF, SD, Houston, Chicago, Detroit
* Mexico: Tijuana, Puerto Vallarta, Guadalajara, Monterrey, Oaxca, Mexicali
* Argentina: Rosario
* Brazil: Rio de Janerio, Sao Paulo, Porto Alegre, Manaus, Belem, Belo Horizonte
* China: Shanghai, Xian, Harbin, Nanjing, Guangzhou, Chongqing
* Australia: Perth, Sydney, Melbourne, Cairns, Brisbane, Adelaide


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

USA: NYC, Chicago, LA
India: Bombay, Calcutta, Bangalore
Pakistan: Karachi, Lahore, Peshawar
Iran: Isfahan, Tabriz
Saudi Arabia: Jeddah, Mecca, Medinah
Egypt: Alexandria, Sharm al sheikh, Port Sayeed.


----------

